# What is this



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So I planted Kentucky blue grass sod in my backyard a few months back. I'm not sure with these blades of grass are in this picture it's only this one particular area. Anyone know what this is? It's the longer ones. Thank you


----------



## BH Green (Apr 9, 2020)

Nutsedge


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

+1 nutsedge


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

This post made me spray my front yard with Sedgehammer+


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So did it come with the sod or grew from somewhere else? How do I handle it ?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

mstrlucky74 said:


> So did it come with the sod or grew from somewhere else? How do I handle it ?


Mine are all blown in from my neighbors nutsedge/kyllinga farm 
I nuke them with Sedgehammer+ every year, but every year they grow back. Prodiamine doesn't prevent kyllinga germination


----------

